# VK - Diamond - Bravo RTA - Daedalus Pro



## Gizmo (31/1/18)

New Arrivals:
Avidartisan Daedalus Pro Full Kit
Oumier VLS RDA Stainless Steel
iJoy Diamond PD270 234W Starter Kit ( 2 X 21700 Batteries Included )
Wotofo Bravo RTA Black
Smok Stick X8 ( RESTOCK )
Smok Stick X8 Q2 Coils ( RESTOCK )
Smok V8-T6 Coils ( RESTOCK )

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

